# Netflix issues



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Anyone got an idea what's going on with Netflix tonight? Site down and no streaming available.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=191343


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

seern said:


> Anyone got an idea what's going on with Netflix tonight? Site down and no streaming available.


It usually helps to post in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Existing thread linked... closing this duplicate._


----------

